# Neuer Dialer über 0800!



## Eniac (13 Oktober 2003)

Zur Zeit wird ein neuartiger Dialer per Spam[1] beworben, der sich offenbar über eine 0800-Nummer einwählen will; die Einwahl wurde von dialerschutz.de[2] bestätigt. Das Entgeld pro Einwahl, angebliche Monatsgebühr, beträgt schlappe 83,70 EURO, der Hersteller ist:

STT ApS - Postfach 1129 - 88445 Warthausen
Tel: 0-9001-100782, 15:00 bis 18:00 Montag bis Freitag


Entsprechende Beschwerden an die RegTP gehen in Kürze raus.


[1] http://210112.antispam.de/topic.php?&board=210112&id=359259&forum=11719959
[2] http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=847952&d=90&a=1&t=1655413


Eniac


----------



## technofreak (13 Oktober 2003)

In diesem Fall würde mich aber ganz besonders der EVN interessieren, 0800 sind per Definition 
für den Anrufer kostenfrei, bzw der Angerufene trägt die Kosten. Gibt es den schon irgendeinen konkreten 
Hinweis (schriftlich!!)  in welcher Form die Beträge auf der Rechnung erscheinen? 


> STT08001011789:EUR83,70/1 monat.
> 
> 'STT Software'
> 
> ...



Dies ist bisher nur die Ankündigung, ob die wirklich so stattfindet ist ja anscheinend 
noch nicht geklärt,es kann sich ja auch eine  ganz andere Nummer dahinter verbergen

tf


----------



## technofreak (13 Oktober 2003)

Nehmen wir einmal an, es stimmt, was der User behauptet, dann ist ja überhaupt nicht 
klar, ob eine solche Rechnung bezahlt werden muß. Rechnungen verschicken kann jeder, ob sie bezahlt werden 
müssen steht  auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Die Rechtmäßigkeit solcher Rechnungen 
würde ich mal ganz locker vom Hocker juristisch prüfen lassen. Auf diese Weise könnte jeder, 
den ich anrufe und der meine  Nummer im  Display sieht, mir  Rechnungen schicken.

Was bei dieser Art von Abzocke besonders brisant wäre , ob die Telekom trotz unterdrückter Teilnehmernummer 
und "Nichteintrag" im Telefonverzeichnis die Teilnehmerdaten rausrückt. Dies wäre M.E ein
 massiver Verstoß gegen die  Datenschutzbestimmungen. Es liegt ja keinerlei Begründung für
 die Herausgabe der Teilnehmerdaten vor!!!


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Oktober 2003)

Ich glaube, hier muss man sauber differenzieren:

*Grundsätzlich* spricht erst mal rechtlich nichts gegen eine solche Konstellation:

Zwei getrennte Verträge, der eine ist eine Art monatliche Kontentabonnement, der andere stellt den kostenlosen Zugang zu den Kontents her.

Also: Aborechnung unabhängig von der 0800-Telefonrechnung.

So arbeiten auch einige Zeitungen im Netz, die über Registrierungsnotwendigkeiten eine Abrechnung im Monats- oder Jahresrhythmus vornehmen.

*Nur*: Das gilt natürlich nur dann, wenn das Ganze auch offiziell und erkennbar so funktioniert. Wenn also der Abonnent genau weiß, welche Inhalte für welchen Zeitraum er wie zu bezahlen hat - und diese Inhalte dann halt über eine kostenfreie Netzverbindung erhält.
Bei dieser Frage (vollständige Info zum Abo-Vertrag) hapert's noch in der bisherigen Darstellung.

Weiterer Punkt:
0800-Verbindungen werden in EVN dargestellt und mit 0,00€ tarifiert. Somit erscheinen diese in der Rechnung. Das bedeutet aber *nicht*, dass die Telekom Nutzerdaten herauf zu geben hätte ... jedenfalls nicht nach meinem Verständnis. Hier hapert's also erneut.

Kurzum: Das könnte eine ganz geschickte Technik sein, das MWD-Gesetz zu umgehen und dennoch zu höheren Abrechnungpositionen zu kommen. Und gehört damit - konkret betrachtet - in ein anderes Forum hier ...


----------



## technofreak (13 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterer Punkt:
> 0800-Verbindungen werden in EVN dargestellt und mit 0,00€ tarifiert. Somit erscheinen diese in der Rechnung.



Wie sät de Kölsche, dat glöv isch nit , ich hab eben mal alle meine (ungekürzten) EVN des letzten  halben Jahres 
kontrolliert und keinen einzigen Posten 0800 finden können, obwohl ich mindestens ein halbes 
Dutzend derartiger Anrufe in diesem Zeitraum durchgeführt habe, alle anderen 01805 , 
0700 tauchen auf der EVN auf, aber kein einziger 0800. 
Was mich ganz besonders  interessieren würde, wie es umgekehrt bei dem Anbieter einer 
 0800 Nummer auf der EVN erscheint.
tf


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Oktober 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sät de Kölsche, dat glöv isch nit , ich hab eben mal alle meine (ungekürzten) EVN des letzten  halben Jahres
> kontrolliert und keinen einzigen Posten 0800 finden können, obwohl ich mindestens ein halbes
> Dutzend derartiger Anrufe in diesem Zeitraum durchgeführt habe (...)



Äschd?   
Ich hatte nicht nachgesehen, hat auch keinen Zweck, ich rufe da eh nie an, watt nix kost', taugt jo nix ...
Aber ich war mir eigentlich sicher, das schon mal gesehen zu haben, aber da trog wohl die Erinnerung ...
Aber mal zur Nachfrage, etwas lauter: Hat hier jemand selbst eine eigene 0800-Nummer am Start?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, hier muss man sauber differenzieren:
> 
> *Grundsätzlich* spricht erst mal rechtlich nichts gegen eine solche
> Konstellation:
> ...


Vorstellen kann ich mir das auch, aber einen Vertragsschluss unter diesen
Bedingungen per Dialer herbeizuführen, ist dann denkbar ungeschickt. Zum einen ist da wohl das Datenschutzproblem: Zu welchem Zweck dürfte die Identität des Anschlussinhabers übermittelt werden? Die Kosten für die Verbindung trägt ja der Angerufene. Außerdem ist es keine Mehrwertdienstleistung! Hier ist doch ganz offensichtlich, dass es sich um zwei verschiedene Rechtsgeschäfte handelt. Die Gegenseite kann nicht annehmen, dass Anschlussinhaber und potentieller Vertragspartner identisch sind. Von daher würde sie vor Gericht ganz schnell auf die Nase fallen...
Ich würde zwei Dinge tun, wenn mir eine solche Rechnung ins Haus flattert: Zum einen würde ich denen schreiben, dass ich lediglich Anschlussinhaber bin und sie sich doch bitte an den Vertragspartner wenden mögen und zum anderen würde ich nachbohren, warum und wie die an meine Daten gekommen sind. Wahrscheinlich über ´ne unzulässige Klicktel-Rückwärtssuche oder so...


----------



## Fidul (13 Oktober 2003)

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten war, läßt sich die bewußte Nummer nicht von Telefonzellen aus anrufen.


----------



## technofreak (13 Oktober 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde zwei Dinge tun, wenn mir eine solche Rechnung ins Haus flattert: Zum einen würde ich denen schreiben, dass ich lediglich Anschlussinhaber bin und sie sich doch bitte an den Vertragspartner wenden mögen und zum anderen würde ich nachbohren, warum und wie die an meine Daten gekommen sind. Wahrscheinlich über ´ne unzulässige Klicktel-Rückwärtssuche oder so...



und wie ist das mit "unlistet number" wie zum Beispiel meine eigene (seit Anfang an ,
 ich hab noch nie im Telefonbuch gestanden)  , da is nix mit Klicktel ...... (und die Auskunft,
 jedenfalls die offizielle verweigert jede Information) schon mehrfach mit Tränen
 in der Stimme ausprobiert  

Bei DS  ein Beispiel solch einer "Rechnung" , nach meiner laienhaften Meinung ein makabrer Witz 

http://people.freenet.de/Joipoi/0800Dailer.JPG

Das hat m.E nichts mit Dialern zu tun, sondern ist eine  Form der Abzocke über eine  neue Masche
(Falls das so zutrifft, wie der User es schildert!)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 Oktober 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat m.E nichts mit Dialern zu tun, sondern ist eine  Form der Abzocke über eine  neue Masche
> (Falls das so zutrifft, wie der User es schildert!)



Sehe ich auch so. Wahrscheinlich sollte man die Rechnung einfach wegschmeißen...


----------



## Fidul (13 Oktober 2003)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> STT ApS - Postfach 1129 - 88445 Warthausen
> Tel: 0-9001-100782, 15:00 bis 18:00 Montag bis Freitag


Die Suche nach der 0900-1100782 in der  Datenbank der RegTP führt zu einer Firma in 88400 Biberach.
_Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 9/26/2003_


----------



## technofreak (13 Oktober 2003)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Eniac schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Nummer hat aber nichts unmittelbar mit dem angeblichen Dialer und der auf der Rechnung
 aufgeführten Firma zu tun.
insofern führte das weder technisch noch rechtlich weiter.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2003)

Ich habe heute auch so eine Rechnung bekommen. Der Dialer hat sich völlig unbemerkt installiert und eingewählt.
Die Firma STT ist in Kopenhagen nicht zu erreichen, dort geht nur Voicemail ran. Bei der Nummer in Biberach gab es keine Info, nur:
Da müssen sie die 0900-Nummer anrufen, aufgelegt.
Muss ich jetzt das Geld für ein Einschreiben ausgeben?


----------



## Eniac (13 Oktober 2003)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Eniac schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die erwähnte Firma in Biberach betreibt ein Callcenter und nimmt die Anrufe für die Briefkastenfirma STT offenbar nur entgegen. Die wahren Schuldigen sitzen in Dänemark.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 Oktober 2003)

Jasper schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich jetzt das Geld für ein Einschreiben ausgeben?


Spar´s Dir, weil´s nichts mit Deiner Telefonrechnung zu tun hat...

Nette Variante: Ich wähle die Nummer von meinem Notebook über den Anschluss im Hotelzimmer an. Morgen zahle ich an der Rezeption und fünf Tage später liegt so eine Rechnung im Hotelbriefkasten. Was nun?


----------



## technofreak (13 Oktober 2003)

Meine Frage Nr 1: Woher hat die Firma die postalische Adresse?
tf


----------



## dvill (13 Oktober 2003)

Die Halbwertszeit der 0900-Nummer ohne Preisinformation tendiert gegen Null. Das muss mal deutlich bei der RegTP in die bevorzugte Beschwerdebearbeitung.

Vielleicht ist das das Geschäftsmodell, einfach die 0900-Rückrufe erbeuten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## BenTigger (13 Oktober 2003)

Und hier wird schon ne Rechnung vorgelegt?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2989


----------



## technofreak (13 Oktober 2003)

sowas in der Art

http://people.freenet.de/Joipoi/0800Dailer.JPG


----------



## Eniac (14 Oktober 2003)

Aus dem Dialer-Binärcode hier mal einige interessante Auszüge der Lizenzvereibarungen:

_§1a)
Die Benutzung der Software von Jugendlichen unter 18 Jahren ist strengstes untersagt!
§1b)
Der User erklärt bei Klicken auf den 'EINGANG'-Schalter die Volljährigkeit._

Adultcheck Light oder wie? Ich glaube nicht, dass soetwas mit dem Jugendschutz vereinbar ist.


_§ 7
STT übernimmt insbesondere keine Haftung für Schäden an Rechnern, für Datenverlust, für die Anzeige der korrekten Verbindungsentgelte bei Verbindungsaufbau durch die Software, für Verbindungskosten bei erfolglosem Verbindungsaufbau und für Verbindungskosten bei erfolglosen Verbindungsabbruch._

Hier ist immer von Verbindungsentgelten die Rede, die fallen aber bei einer 0800 doch gar nicht an.


_§ 8
STT ist in keinem Fall für die Inhalte und Angebote verantwortlich, auf die der User mittels der Software zugreifen kann. STT übernimmt keinerlei Haftung für diese Inhalte und Angebote._

Natürlich nicht. Besonders dann nicht, wenn vielleicht gar keine Inhalte vorhanden sind.


_§ 9
Die dem User entstandenen Verbindungskosten werden mit der Telefonrechnung des Carriers des Users abgerechnet._

So so. In der Praxis sieht das aber ganz anders aus.


Zum Teil von unfreiwilliger Komik geprägt sind die "Regeln und Bedingungen" die ich hier mal im ganzen poste:

_Regeln und Bedingungen:

1)  Du mußt 18 Jahre oder älter sein um diese Seiten angucken zu dürfen.

2)  Der Inhalt dieser Site ist von sehr erotischer Art. Der Provider dieser Site ist nicht verantwortlich für psychische oder physische Schäden, die durch Benutzung dieses Materials eventuell auftreten könnten.

3)  Der Provider dieser Site ist nicht verantwortlich für eventuelle Diskriminierung irgendeiner Form, als Folge des Materials auf dieser Site oder als Folge des Kontaktes zwischen Benutzern dieser Site.

4)  Der Kontakt zwischen Benutzern von dieser Site geschieht auf eigene Verantwortung.

5)  Hilfe für Einstellungen und Installation der Zugriffssoftware ohne Benutzung des Proxy-Servers, findest Du rechts unten auf der Seite.

6)  Benutzern unserer Software werden 1 (ein) monat euro 83,70 für die Benutzung unseres Service berechnet.

7)  Eine Rechnung für die Benutzung unseres Services wird dem Benutzer in naher Zukunft zugeschickt. Das Akzeptieren der Bedingungen durch den Benutzer beinhaltet auch, daß der Benutzer das Bezahlen der Rechnung innerhalb der Zahlungsfrist akzeptiert.

8 )  Das gesamte Material auf dieser Site ist in Übereinstimmung mit derzeitigen internationalen Urheberrechtsbestimmungen bezogen worden. Das Benutzen des Materials dieser Site ohne unser Einverständnis wird durch Provider und Lieferanten ausnahmslos verfolgt.

9)  Bei Anklicken der Herunterladen-Taste akzeptiert der Benutzer alle Bedingungen des Providers und wird zur Verantwortung bei Nichteinhalten der Bedingungen gezogen.

10) Die Software, die beim Anklicken der Herunterladen-Taste heruntergeladen wird, bricht (wenn sie heruntergeladen und aktiviert ist) die normale Internetverbindung ab und ruft den Service-Server an, und ermöglicht Zugang zu den frechen Seiten von diesen Service. Wenn der Benutzer Informationen von außerhalb dieses Services holen möchte, muß er die Verbindung abbrechen und den normalen Internetzugang zu seinem Internet-Provider benutzen._

Was bedutet denn das? Wird da im Hintergrund ein weiterer Dialer runtergeladen und installiert?
Und wo ist sie denn bloss, diese "Herunterladen"-Taste? Im Dialerdialog (siehe Attachment) jedenfalls nicht.



Eniac


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Oktober 2003)

Über welchen der Buttons bekommt man denn die "Nutzungsbedingungen"??


----------



## Eniac (14 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Über welchen der Buttons bekommt man denn die "Nutzungsbedingungen"??



Ich kann's nicht genau sagen, denke aber mal, die werden in der Scrollbox des Dialers angezeigt werden. Ich habe den Dialer nicht gestartet sondern sie  aus dem Binärcode des Dialers mit einem Spezialtool (notepad.exe) herauskopiert.


Eniac


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Oktober 2003)

Ich hab´ zwar kein Modem, aber ich habe ihn trotzdem mal gestartet. Es passiert immer das gleiche: Mein Mauszeiger wandert in die linke obere Ecke, der "Dialer" zeigt sich kurz in der Taskleiste und verschwindet dann wieder. In den "Regeln und Bedingungen" steht, dass der User ihn beliebig oft ausführen darf. Das geht tatsächlich!!!
Der einzige Button, der hier funktioniert, öffnet aber nur das Kundendienstfenster. Die moderate Zeit macht mich etwas stutzig...


----------



## technofreak (14 Oktober 2003)

Bei meinen Tests ist es mir nicht gelungen den Dialer zur Einwahl zu bewegen. Es könnte sein,
 daß aus anderen Gründen der Dialer nur bei ISDN (ich habe ein altes Analogmodem als Testobjekt
 und sonst nur DSL als I-Net Zugang) "anspricht" . Daher die Frage an alle Betroffenen:

Habt ihr ISDN Anschluß mit Rufnummernübertragung eingeschaltet, d.h beim Telefonieren 
sehen andere ISDN-Teilnehmer die Nummer?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

Ich habe ISDN mit Rufnummernübertragung, ja.
Das Dialerfenster habe ich allerdings noch nie gesehen. Die Einwahl muss auch ohne ein Klicken darauf getätigt werden können, also automatisch.


----------



## technofreak (14 Oktober 2003)

Jasper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ISDN mit Rufnummernübertragung, ja.



Noch eine  Zusatzfrage: stehst du im Telefonbuch mit voller Adresse?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

Ja, die Adresse steht im Telefonbuch.....


----------



## technofreak (14 Oktober 2003)

Dann sieht das Ganze schon sehr viel deutlicher aus, bitte um etwas Geduld, bis sich die Juristen
 nach der technischen Klärung zum Problem  äußern können.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Oktober 2003)

Hmmm...
Ich habe hier auch ISDN und einen zweiten PC mit einem Modem zum faxen. Allerdings hat das Modem eine separate MSN zugewiesen bekommen, damit ich das auf der Abrechnung einfacher nachvollziehen kann. Diese MSN steht aber nicht im Telefonbuch. Wie sieht das bei Dir aus, Jasper? Verwendest Du die im Telefonbuch eingetragene Rufnummer auch für´s Internet?


----------



## Eniac (14 Oktober 2003)

Das heisst also, der Dialer funktioniert nur bei ISDN mit Rufnummernübertragung und mit der übertragenen Rufnummer machen die Abzocker eine reverse Suche nach der Adresse des Opfers und zocken dann ab.  Oder versuchen's zumindest.


Eniac


----------



## technofreak (14 Oktober 2003)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Das heisst also, der Dialer funktioniert nur bei ISDN mit Rufnummernübertragung
> # und mit der übertragenen Rufnummer machen die Abzocker eine reverse Suche nach der Adresse
> des Opfers und zocken dann ab.  Oder versuchen's zumindest.
> Eniac



So sieht es im Moment aus , (es gibt auch neuere Analoganschlüsse mit Defaulteinstellung= 
Rufnummer wird übertragen) . Darauf deutet ja auch die separate  Rechnung hin, die in keiner
Weise über den "normalen" Kanal geht....

tf


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

Um das zu sagen, müsste man wohl weitere Rechnungen sehen. Die eine, die hier angeführt wird, berechnet ein Monatsabo auf die Sekunde genau. Beginn des Abos am 3.10.2003 um 3:09 Uhr und 40 Sekunden. Rechnungstellung eine Woche später. Wenn es bei den anderen Geschädigten ahnlich ausschaut, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es stimmt. Die meisten ISDN-Anschlüsse besitzen ja standardmäßig drei aufeinanderfolgende MSN. Von daher wäre es durchaus denkbar.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

Nochmal zur Rufnummer:
Die ist im Moment tatsächlich dieselbe wie die, die im Telefonbuch steht.


----------



## technofreak (14 Oktober 2003)

Im Nachbarforum läuft ein Thread mit demselben Thema 0800-Dialer

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=847952&d=90&t=1655413&pg=2#8553011

die Rückfrage ergibt dort das gleiche Ergebnis wie hier: ISDN mit Rufnummernanzeige 
und volle Adresse im Telefonbuch
tf


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Oktober 2003)

*Nachfrage* zum Sachverhalt.

Die Rechnung kommt separat? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


Etwa wie hier: http://people.freenet.de/Joipoi/0800Dailer.JPG


Wenn das der Fall ist, dann sollte die Rechnung zusammen mit einer Sachverhaltsschilderung und Strafanzeige der Staatsanwaltschaft übersandt werden. Der Vorgang ist vergleichbar, mit Rechnungen über angebliche Einträge in bestimmte Telefonbücher oder Register.

Die Strafanzeige sollte nicht nur auf versuchten Betrug sonder auch auf die Verletzung des Fernmeldegeheimnisses gerichtet sein. Ich bin mir wegen des letzten Tatbestandes nicht ganz sicher, aber die StA weiss es besser.


----------



## DiT (14 Oktober 2003)

Ja, die Rechnung kommt separat !!!

Es wird über den Dialer ja eine 0800 (kostenlose) Telefonnummer angerufen ! Daher kann die RepTP auch nich direkt einschreiten.
Bei dem ersten Connect wird ein Monatsabonnement für "Internet BezahltDienste" abgeschlossen ! [ohne Zustimmung des Benutzers !!]

Eine Sperre der 0900 / 0190 etc.. bringt daher in diesem Fall nichts

Die Rechnung kommt von einer dänischen Firma, STT Telekom


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Oktober 2003)

@ DiT


Sammle die Beweise, die Du bekommen kannst. Einwahlrpgramm usw.

Auf CD-Rom sichern und eine Kopie mit der Strafanzeige s. o. an die Deine zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft oder Polizei (Bei Pol. den Hinweis an das Landeskriminalamt zum Wirtschaftsdezernat, wo auch die Computer-Spezialisten sitzen).

Wegen der Rechnung würde ich zunächst abwarten. Sicherheitshalber kannst Du einen Widerspruch abschicken. 

Auf Einschreiben mit Rückschein würde ich zunächst verzichten.
Fax mit Bestätigung des Eingangs wäre auch sehr schön (Erste Seite des Schreibens verkleinert und mit Sendedaten versehen).


----------



## DiT (14 Oktober 2003)

@Der Jurist

Eine Kopie des Dialerprogramms auf CD ist kein Problem, aber wie sieht das dann aus... muss man im Zweifelsfall den ganzen Rechner mit allen Daten abgeben ?  
Screenshot von dem Eintrag im DFUE-Netzwerk ist auch vorhanden, Ausdruck des Capi-Protokolls über Einwahl zu der 0800er Nr. ebenfalls. Sicherheitshalber wurde für den fraglichen Zeitraum bei der Telekom ungekürzter EVN beantragt.


Aber sieht das generall aus, die Rechnung geht an den Anschlussinhaber, der nachweislich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht in Deutschland war. Haben die da überhaupt etwas in der Hand ?


----------



## technofreak (14 Oktober 2003)

DiT schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherheitshalber wurde für den fraglichen Zeitraum bei der Telekom ungekürzter EVN beantragt.



Der wird wahrscheinlich nicht viel bringen, ich habe seit Jahren ungekürzte EVN und schon 
einige Male 0800er angerufen, die aber nie auf der EVN auftauchten (Warum auch, zahlen tut 
im Normalfall ja der Angerufene)
tf


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Oktober 2003)

DiT schrieb:
			
		

> @Der Jurist
> 
> Eine Kopie des Dialerprogramms auf CD ist kein Problem, aber wie sieht das dann aus... muss man im Zweifelsfall den ganzen Rechner mit allen Daten abgeben ?
> Screenshot von dem Eintrag im DFUE-Netzwerk ist auch vorhanden, Ausdruck des Capi-Protokolls über Einwahl zu der 0800er Nr. ebenfalls. Sicherheitshalber wurde für den fraglichen Zeitraum bei der Telekom ungekürzter EVN beantragt.
> ...



Also Kopie des Dialers, Screenshots, Eintrag im DFÜ-Netzwerk und Capi-Protokoll ebenfalls kopieren.
Den Rechner muss Du nicht abgeben, wenn Du die Beweise auf CD-Rom hast.

Wenn der Anschluss-Inhaber nicht im D. war und auch niemand Zugang zum Telefon hatte, ist das sehr günstig.

Ich kann Dir schlecht einen Rat geben. Nur soviel:  Ich würde mich nach der Strafanzeige und dem vorsorglichen Widerspruch erstmal gemütlich zurücklehnen.
Es kann nämlich sein, dass die andere Seite gar nicht weitermacht, sondern mit dem zufrieden ist, was "freiwíllig" überwiesen wird.

Geht die andere Seite weiter, dann muss sie aus der Deckung. Jedenfalls solltest Du die Strafanzeige stellen, wenn dann ein Inkasso-Büro kommt, kannst Du auf die Strafanzeige verweisen und dem Inkasso-Büro mitteilen, dass Du deren Verhalten für Geldwäsche hältst und ebenfalls zur Strafanzeige bringst, wenn sie nicht sofort aufhören und Dir das auch bestätigen.

http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/261.html Geldwäsche begeht, wer einem Betrüger verhilft, sich das "Erlangte" zu verschaffen. Siehe Absatz 2 von § 261 StGB.


@ TF

Der EVN bringt insofern etwas, als damit belegt werden kann, dass man keine kostenpflichtige Nummer angewählt hat (negativer Beweis).


* @ KatzenHai*

Habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Oktober 2003)

DiT schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sieht das generall aus, die Rechnung geht an den Anschlussinhaber, der nachweislich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht in Deutschland war. Haben die da überhaupt etwas in der Hand ?


Das hat mit dem Anschlussinhaber nichts zu tun. Die Kosten für die Verbindungsleistung werden bei der 0800 bereits vom Mieter der Leitung getragen. Damit könnte allenfalls ein Vertrag über den Inhalt zustande gekommen sein und bereits die Rechnung spricht da Bände, weil Du a) nicht mitgeteilt bekommst, was Du bezahlen sollst und b) keine genauere Beschreibung vorhanden ist, wie Du an diese Leistung gelangen sollst. "Aktivieren Sie das Freischaltprogramm durch Doppelklick auf den Schalter 'LivePlayer', welcher sich auf dem Desktop befindet." - Das deutet eigentlich darauf hin, dass man die Geschädigten zum Anrufen der angegebenen 0900-Nummer bewegen möchte. Ich bin äußerst gespannt drauf, wie hoch die Kosten bei dieser Nummer sind.
Wie man jetzt darauf kommt, mit dem Anschlussinhaber einen Vertrag geschlossen zu haben, ist schlicht rätselhaft und spätestens bei der berechtigten Frage, wie man an die Adresse gelangt ist, werden die wohl kalte Füße bekommen.

Der Leitungsmieter sitzt im Kreis Biberach und der dänische Briefkasten ist um die Ecke. Hast Du den Umschlag zur Rechnung aufgehoben? Vielleicht hast Du einen Anhaltspunkt, wo sie aufgegeben wurde, dann wird es um einiges deutlicher...


@Jurist:

Sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht?
Schließlich sind das zwei Paar Schuhe. Die Verbindungsleistung wird vom Nummernmieter bereits vergütet. Was diese ominöse Rechnung betrifft, muss der Rechnungssteller doch nachweisen, warum er ausgerechnet mit dem Anschlussinhaber einen Vertrag zu haben glaubt. Schließlich handelt es sich nicht um eine klassische Mehrwertnummer...


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

*"Geschäftsmodell" existiert in ähnlicher Form scho*

Ich habe nach Ansicht der hier geposteten Rechnung kurz im Web gesucht und herausgefunden, dass es ein ähnliches "Geschäftsmodell" schon länger gab bzw. gibt; nur eben ohne Dialer. Viele Dinge sind aber grundsätzlich noch ziemlich gleich.

Früher wurden Ortstarifnummern verwendet und ebenso wie jetzt kamen nach einer Rufnummernidentifizierung (saftige) Rechnungen. Sofern eine Rufnummeridentifizierung nicht möglich war, erfolgte einfach ein Rückruf mit der Frage um Namen und Anschrift und dann kam die saftige Rechnung.

Sehr lesenswerte Details sowie ein Musterbrief für die damalige Situation hierzu auf den Seiten der Verbraucherzentrale:

http://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/UNIQ1065550616166945838/doc2101A.html

http://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/UNIQ1065550616166945838/doc7952A.html

http://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/UNIQ1065550616166945838/doc7722A.html


----------



## technofreak (14 Oktober 2003)

*Re: "Geschäftsmodell" existiert in ähnlicher Form*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nach Ansicht der hier geposteten Rechnung kurz im Web gesucht und herausgefunden, dass es ein ähnliches "Geschäftsmodell" schon länger gab bzw. gibt; nur eben ohne Dialer. Viele Dinge sind aber grundsätzlich noch ziemlich gleich.
> 
> Früher wurden Ortstarifnummern verwendet und ebenso wie jetzt kamen nach einer Rufnummernidentifizierung (saftige) Rechnungen. Sofern eine Rufnummeridentifizierung nicht möglich war, erfolgte einfach ein Rückruf mit der Frage um Namen und Anschrift und dann kam die saftige Rechnung.
> 
> ...



Die Masche kam mir doch gleich so bekannt vor, neu ist in der Tat nur das Verwirrspiel mit dem
tatsächlich kostenlosen Dialer, der aber ziemlich eindeutig nur zur Teilnehmeridentifikation dient,
ansonsten ist es das "Spiel" im neuen Gewand. Danke für die Hinweise 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

*Abrechnungsmethoden*

Ich habe weiter gesucht und festgestellt, dass die entsprechende Taktik (die gleiche Firma - zumindest ist der Name sehr ähnlich) auch in Österreich angewendet wurde. 
Anbei ein anonymisierter Link zu einem diesbezüglichen Schlichtungsfall bei der österreichischen Regulierungsbehörde (www.rtr.at)

Abrechnungssystem der IBC Kommunikationsdienstleistungen GmbH  zurück 

Aufgrund des nachstehenden Lösungsvorschlages hat die IBC Kommunikationsdienstleistungen GmbH auf die strittige Forderung verzichtet.

RSTR 305/00
03.07.2000


Link zur rtr.at

Hinweis: 1 Euro = 13,7603 ATS

Die Regulierungsbehörde hat daraufhin auch ein Merkblatt erstellt; falls es jemanden aus Österreich interessiert:

Link2 zur rtr.at

_Links der Lesbarkeit wegen verkürzt - Heiko_


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Oktober 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> * @ KatzenHai*
> 
> Habe ich was übersehen?



Nein, lieber Jurist, wie immer natürlich nicht.

Außer möglicherweise dies: Lässt sich das Postfach in Warthausen ggf. auflösen in eine Hausanschrift? *Jemand aus Warthausen hier??* - da könnte man ja mal nachsehen, ob die dort eine "Filiale" unterhalten, da vereinfacht ggf. Gerichtsstands- und Rechtswahlfragen ...


----------



## Fidul (14 Oktober 2003)

Oder mal bei Warthausen nachfragen. Denen wird es sicher nicht gefallen, mit den Machenschaften der Dialermafia in Verbindung gebracht zu werden. Müssen Briefkästen eigentlich auch Steuern zahlen?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

Hallo

ich bin einer der Betroffenen und habe bereits in diesem Forum 

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=847952&d=90&&pg=2&a=1&t=1655413

den Sachverhalt und einen Scan der Rechnung gepostet.

Ich habe vor Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung für das Abo einzulegen.

Folgende Argumentation habe ich mir überlegt.

1. Kein Vertragsabschluß meinerseits, weil
   a: ich ja keinen abgeschlossen habe.
   b: ist zwar mein Anschluss, aber muss nicht von mir abgeschlossen worden sein

2. illegale Dialerverwendung(ohne Abfrage)und Adressenbeschaffung

3. sollte aus irgendwelchen ominösen Gründen ein Vertrag bestehen, nehme ich mein 14 Tägiges(Dialereinwahl war am 03.10.03) Rücktrittsrecht in Anspruch.

Ist solch ein Vorgehen ok, oder mache ich irgendwelche schwerwiegende Fehler? Oder sollte ich noch gar nicht reagieren?

Leider gibt’s keine Faxnummer, so muss ich wohl ein Einschreiben senden. Macht das Sinn bei einer Postfachadresse?

bin für jede Hilfe dankbar
Jocki


----------



## DiT (15 Oktober 2003)

Stehe momentan genau vor dem gleichen Sachverhalt. Ich bin allerdings selbst kein Jurist. Eine "Vorberatung" sollen doch auch die Verbaucherschutzvereine machen, die Kosten sind sehr gering !

Werde auch Widerspruch zur Sicherheit einlegen. Anschlussinhaber kann nicht Vertragspartner sein. Habe lange überlegt, aber wahrscheinlich lasse ich es auf eine juristische Auseinandersetzung ankommen. Eine Rechtschutzversicherung im Rücken ist bestimmt hilfreich. Eine Liste mit "erfahrenen" Anwälten ist auf entsprechenden Seiten zu finden.

Sollte Mahnung vom Amtsgericht kommen, werde ich Widerspruch einlegen und gleichzeitig wäre juristische Maßnahmen interessant. Prüfe gerade, welche Datenschutzbestimmung verletzt sein könnten.  Zu prüfen wäre auch, ob die Software dem Jugendschutz genügt. 

In diesem Zusammenhang interessiere ich mich daher auch für die m*w*p GmbH.


Hat schon jemand Anzeige erstattet oder die Möglichkeit/es vor, dies innerhalb der nächsten Tage zu machen ? Dann hier melden, damit sich andere Geschädigte bei eigenem Antrag darauf beziehen können.


----------



## technofreak (15 Oktober 2003)

@Gast Jocki

Die beiden Foren DS und DH kooperieren engstens , daher brauchst du nicht unbedingt 
in beiden Foren zu posten, was der eine weiß, weiß auch der andere , wir sind keine Konkurrenten sondern 
üben uns in enger Partnerschaft   

tf

"Getrennt marschieren , vereint schlagen"


----------



## DiT (15 Oktober 2003)

@Jocki und andere Geschädigte...

Wer hat schon mit einem Anwalt gesprochen oder die Rechtsberatung des Verbraucherschutzes in Anspruch genommen ?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

Also ich wollte mal fragen da ich mir heute diesen Dailer eingefangen habe aber nur eine DSL Leitung habe welche über einen Router am DSL Modem angeschlossen ist, ob sich der dailer überhaupt hätte einwählen können.

ich habe in meinem rechner eine ISDN Karte eingebaut die er in der DFÜ Verbindung auch nutzen wollte, also die ISDN WAN CAPI Porttreiber, aber der Stecker war raus, also keine Verbindung zu einer ISDN ANlage...

Kann ersich über DSL einwählen ???


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2003)

Casper schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ersich über DSL einwählen ???


*NEIN*


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

*Dialer*

Hallo,

ich hätte da eine neue Variante.
Anruf von STT Telekom: Wir haben ihnen fälschlicherweise zuviele Internetgebühren abgebucht aber leider ihre Adresse gelöscht. Können sie uns diese nochmal mitteilen?
Ich Id... habe es natürlich gemacht.  
Das war am 14.10  und heute kommt dann Post von STT mit einem Zahlschein statt einem Verrechnungsscheck.
Und nun?
Wenn das kein Betrug ist, dann weiß ich es auch nicht mehr.

Frage; Wie kann ich die Rufnummernübermittlung ausschalten?


----------



## DiT (16 Oktober 2003)

Also dazu bleibt wohl nichts mehr zu sagen...

Da hilft leider nur noch eins: rechtliche Schritte. Bei dem Streitwert dürfte das für einige doch machbar sein... (auch ohne Rechtsschutzversicherung, die SB ist doch fast überall genauso hoch  ).


----------



## technofreak (16 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Frage; Wie kann ich die Rufnummernübermittlung ausschalten?



nennt sich in der Fachsprache CLIR 
http://eteleon.de/infos/lexikon.php?begriff=Calling+Line+Identification+Restriction+(CLIR)&
http://www.engelschall.com/~martin/isdn/traces/clipclir.htm


> Calling Line Identification Restriction (CLIR)
> 
> CLIR ist eine Telefoniemerkmal, anhand welchen der Anrufer die Möglichkeit hat, die
> Übermittlung der Rufnummer bei Angerufenen zu unterdrücken. So können Anrufe anonym getätigt werden.



Das hängt vom Anschluß ab:

Alter Analogzugang: Standard=keine  Rufnummernübertragung , nur auf Antrag CLIP (Gegenteil von CLIR)  
Neuer Analogzugang , Unterdrückung nur auf Antrag beim Provider z.B Telekom 

Standard ISDN: wie neuer Analogzugang, aber drei Rufnummern!!!. (MSN)

Komfort-ISDN , kann selbst eingestellt werden, die dafür erforderlichen Kommandos(eingaben)
sind geräteabhängig und werden normalerweise in der Bedienungsanleitung beschrieben.

Bitte beachten bei ISDN gibt es immer mindestens drei Rufnummern , die getrennt 
eingestellt werden müssen/können (MSN) 

tf


----------



## Wagi (16 Oktober 2003)

Ich armes Schwein. Der Dialer ist bei mir auf dem Rechner !!!
ISDN mit Rufnummerübertragung und Adresse im Telefonbuch. Schon wieder ein Dialer !!! Wenn das so weiter geht, schmeiß ich den Rechner weg und werde obdachlos. Freiwillig ! 

Irgendwos stand auch was geschrieben, dass nach dem vollständigen Download der Zugangssoftware, die Telefonverbindung abgebaut wird und eine andere Verbindung aufgebaut wird.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass sich der Dialer versucht einzuwählen, sobald der Rechner online geht. Dann ziehe ich den Stecker raus und die Verbindung geht flöten. Anschließend in der Task-Leiste bei dem Dialer abbrechen anklicken und normal weitersurfen (natürlich mit Kabel).
Kein Eintrag in Autostart. ISDNWatch (Fritz/AVM) zeigt mir, dass wenn der Dialer sich einwählen will, die zweite Leitung belegt wird. Die Rufnumenstatistik zeigt die Nummer nicht an(Nur Quick-Info der ISDN-Watch--kein Protkoll). Nur die 0191 zur Telekom. Dort ist eine Anrufsperre für 0190 und 0900-Nummer. Alles was mit AktiveX zu tun hat, bedarf einer Genehmigung usw.
Ich rufe morgen bei der Telekom an und frag mal nach, ob die schon den EVN einsehen können. Was mache ich denn jetzt !!! Ich drehe durch...

P.S. Ich werde nichts löschen. Gar nichts. Wenn da eine Rechnung kommt gibts Saures !!! Mir reichts... Wenn das vor Gericht geht... Mir glaubt keiner mehr ! Zwei mal das ganze ?? Ohne mich.


----------



## DiT (16 Oktober 2003)

Die Rechnung wird kommen !!!

Meine Rede, nur juristisch könnten wir uns gegen die wehren... Hat jemand eine Ahnung, welche Kosten da auf uns zukommen ?

AUF JEDEN FALL SOLLTEN WIR ZUSAMMEN ARBEITEN UND GEMEINSAM GEGEN DIE VORGEHEN !


----------



## sascha (17 Oktober 2003)

@DiT

genau. ich würde euch betroffenen folgendes vorschlagen: wenn ihr euch getäuscht oder betrogen fühlt, bleibt untereinander in kontakt. solltet ihr strafanzeige erstatten, lasst euch die geschäftszeichen/aktenzeichen der jeweiligen polizei/kripo geben. tauscht diese (bitte nicht öffentlich, sondern per pm) auch untereinander aus. fälle aus der vergangenheit haben gezeigt, dass es oft sehr wichtig ist den beamten zu beweisen, dass es sich nicht um einen einzelfall handelt. das könnt ihr, wenn ihr aktenzeichen anderer bereits ermittelnder dienststellen vorlegen könnt. am sinnvollsten wäre es in so einem fall natürlich, wenn dann eine dienststelle ein sammelermittlungsverfahren übernehmen würde. aber das liegt dann nicht in eurer hand.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

Wenn da eine Rechnung kommt, muss doch auch ein Vertrag zugrunde liegen - der könnte durch den "Anruf" unter 0800 ausgelöst sein. Ohne dass dieser Vertrag benannt wird, hat die Rechnung doch wohl eher den Charakter eines Spendenaufrufs. Naja, Weihnachten ist nahe.


----------



## Frodo (17 Oktober 2003)

Wie ich bereits im Dialerschutz Forum gepostet habe, gibt es diverse Formfehler zwischen den Nutzungsbedingungen des Dialers und der Rechnung. Zum einen ist dies eine 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne Angabe der anfallenden Verbindungskosten, zum anderen wird in der Rechnung von einem Monatabonnement für 87,90 EUR incl. Bearbeitung gesprochen und in den Nutzungsbedingungen des Dialer steht eine Mindestabnahme von 24 Stunden for 83,70 EUR + zusätzlich Minuten Abrechnung von 0,058 EUR.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

@frodo

Ist soweit richtig, ausser das es sich bei der 0900 Nummer um eine Servicenummer handelt. Die Einwahlnummer des Dialers ist eine (kostenlose) 0800.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

*Formfehler - Rechnung*

Das Aufdecken und Melden von "Formfehlern" aller Art bei solchen "Rechnungen" ist natürlich wichtig.

Aber: Wie ich schon auf Seite 3 dieses Threads schrieb, dient die 0800er eher der "Verwirrung". Es handelt sich um eine eher alte Methode der "indirekten" Abrechnung


Details darüber und eine mögliche Vorgehensweise dagegen, die natürlich adaptiert werden müsste finden sich bei den direkten Links zur Verbraucherzentrale.

Sollte sich jemand dort beschweren wollen, bitte vorsichtshalber darauf hinweisen, falls man dort das eigene 3 Jahre alte Archiv nicht kennen sollte.


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Formfehler - Rechnung*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: Wie ich schon auf Seite 3 dieses Threads schrieb, dient die 0800er eher der "Verwirrung". Es handelt sich um eine eher alte Methode der "indirekten" Abrechnung



Hier nochmal der direkte Link auf das o.g Posting 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=28021#28021

tf


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

Ich schicke heute (auch wegen 14 tages Frist) einen Widerspruch mit folgenden Text an die dänische Adresse der Stttelekom:


Hiermit lege ich Widerspruch gegen ihre Rechnung vom 10.10.03 ein.

Begründung:

1. Es besteht kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zwischen mir und der STTtelekom, weil
a)kein Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde !
b)weise ich darauf hin, das der Anschlussinhaber nicht zwingend der Vertragspartner sein muss.

2. Sollte aus irgendwelchen ominösen Gründen doch ein Vertrag bestehen, der von mir in keiner Weise anerkannt wird, nehme ich hiermit mein 14 Tägiges Rücktrittsrecht in Anspruch und trete von diesem Vertrag zurück.

3. Desweiteren weise ich Sie darauf hin, das ihr verwendete Dialer nicht gesetzeskonform ist und Sie haben sich auf illegalen Wege meine Adresse beschafft.


Mal sehen was dann weiter passiert.

gruß
jocki


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

Hiermal mein Text:

gebürenpflichtiges Abonnement für Internetbezahldienste

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
ich habe Ihr o.g. Schreiben erhalten und weise die Forderung aus folgenden Gründen zurück:
1.	Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen da kein Vertragsabschluß meinerseits mit STT stattfand.
2.	Mir keine Möglichkeit gegeben wurde die Installation des Dialers zu verhindern.
3.	Die Einwahl des Dialers ohne Informationen über die entstehenden Kosten automatisch ohne mein zutun im Hintergrund über eine 0800 erfolgte.
4.	Der Kundendienst nur über eine 0900 Nummer zu erreichen ist ohne Angabe der anfallenden Kosten.
Falls dennoch ein Vertrag mit Ihnen zustande gekommen sein sollte nehme ich mein 14 tägiges Rücktrittsrecht in Anspruch.
Eine Anzeige wegen Betrugsverdachts behalte ich mir vor.

Gruß,
Frodo


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2003)

Die Recherchen von DS und DH finden schnelle Aufmerksamkeit:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/031017_01.php
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=30&a=1&t=1663478

teltarif.de:
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw42/s11828.html

Heise online:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/uma-17.10.03-000/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings dürfte es für den Dialer-Betreiber schwierig werden, seine Forderungen
> einzutreiben, wenn sich der Dialer unbemerkt einwählt.
> 
> Die Masche ist nicht ganz neu: Vor einigen Jahren versuchte eine Hamburger Firma, dieses
> ...


tf


----------



## RiGGs (17 Oktober 2003)

Obwohl wir hier doppelt posten (0800- und STT-Thread), drucke ich trotzdem hier auch mein Schreiben ab:

_STT Telekom				17.10.2003
Postfach 2647

DK – 2100 KBENHAVN  




Ihre Rechnung/Faktura 84684 vom 13.10.2003, eingegangen bei mir am 16.10.2003
Kundennummer XXXXX

Eine Kopie dieses Schreiben nebst Kopie der Rechnung erging zeitgleich an Ihren Kundenservice in D-88445 Warthausen

Rücksendung der Rechnung da offensichtlich Irrläufer



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

anbei erhalten Sie Ihre oben genannte Rechnung zurück. Es muss sich offensichtlich um einen Irrläufer handeln.
Ich bin zwar der Anschlussinhaber der Telefonnummer, welche Sie offensichtlich als Kundennummer verwenden – einen Vertrag habe ich mit Ihnen jedoch nicht abgeschlossen. Es ist mir auch nicht bekannt, dass ich irgendwelchen Dienst von Ihnen bezogen oder angefordert habe, Ihre Firma ist mir gänzlich unbekannt. Ferner befindet sich weder auf meinem Desktop noch auf einem anderen Teil meiner PC-Festplatte ein „Freischaltprogramm/Schalter“ mit dem Namen „LivePlayer“. Auch keine Verknüpfungen oder andere Programmteile, falls Sie dies meinen.
Ich widerspreche daher dieser Rechnung und sende sie zu meiner Entlastung zurück.
Teilen Sie mir bitte mit, woher Sie meine Anschrift und persönlichen Daten erhielten. Von mir direkt können Sie diese nicht bezogen haben. Sollte ein anderer Vertragspartner meine Daten benutzt haben, wenden Sie sich an diesen und legen Sie mir ggfls. entsprechende Belege vor.
Ferner werde ich entsprechende Stellen und Behörden (Staatsanwaltschaft, Verbraucherschutz etc.) einschalten, um Ihre Absichten zu prüfen. Zu diesem Zweck habe ich bereits damit begonnen, eine Interessensgemeinschaft über das Internet zu bilden. Es hat mich schließlich sehr überrascht, dass in Ihrer Stelle in Dänemark nur ein Anrufbeantworter angeschlossen ist und es sich bei der angeblichen Kundendienstnummer 09001-100782 um ein einfaches 0900-Callcenter handelt, welches lediglich Anrufe für Sie entgegennehmen – jedoch nicht beantworten – kann.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
_


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

*Klagen seitens des damaligen Anbieters*

Die Ansicht des Heiseverlages scheint teilweise leider nicht ganz korrekt zu sein.
Mindestens die österreichisches Tochtergesellschaft dieser Hamburger Firma (sofern nicht, was unwahrscheinlich eine blosse Namensgleichheit)hat mindestens ein im Web auffindbares Urteil erwirkt.

siehe hier http://www.rtr.at/web.nsf/lookuid/62E7ABAE4CFCEAC3C1256DBE0034E368/$file/LG%20Leoben.pdf

Anmerkungen der Regulierungsbehörde hierzu:

http://www.rtr.at/web.nsf/deutsch/T...ce_Tipps+&+Tricks_Tipps_TippsIBC?OpenDocument


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

*Ich habe den Heiseverlag eine Mail geschickt.*

Nachtrag: Ich habe dem Heiseverlag an die im Artikel angegebene Mailadresse ein E-Mail geschickt und auf die entsprechenden Urteile sowie die Anmerkungen der Regulierungsbehörde hingewiesen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte auf jede existierende Rechtsprechung zu diesem Thema hingewiesen werden, insbesondere wie gesagt auch auf die kritischen Anmerkungen der Regulierungsbehörde.


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2003)

Ich galube nicht , daß diese Entscheidung mit den jetzt anstehenden Problem vergleichbar ist, 
1. es werden überhaupt keine Angaben über die angeblich zu erbringende Leistung gemacht
(Nix Telefonsex) 
2: Es werden keine  Zeiteinheiten berechnet, sondern ein Pauschalabschluß berechnet.
3. Die Einwahl erfolgt definit unwissentlich über Sicherheitslücken des IE 

Wenn Heise von bekannt spricht , meinten sie mit Sicherheit den deutschen Rechtsraum 

tf


----------



## No Dialing (17 Oktober 2003)

*stt telekom*

seht mal auf diese seite:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/uma-17.10.03-000/


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2003)

Danke für den Hinweis , aber schau mal hier : nur ein bißchen nach oben scrollen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=28434#28434

tf


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

*Es ging auch direkt um die "alte" Firma*

Ich bezog mich auch auf den Artikel selbst, denn in diesem ging es anscheinend auch um die Firma IBC.

Folglich habe ich zu diesem Artikel eine entsprechende Ergänzung mit Verweis auf die Urteile zu IBC geschickt, damit alle Fakten zur damaligen Situation berücksichtigt sind.


Das es zur neuen "Dialermethode" noch keine direkte Rechtssprechung gibt ist mir klar.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass entsprechende Ansprüche der dänischen Firma abgewiesen werden.


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Es ging auch direkt um die "alte" Firma*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das es zur neuen "Dialermethode" noch keine direkte Rechtssprechung gibt ist mir klar.



Es geht m.E Heise bei dieser Aussage um die nahezu gleiche "Geschäftsmethode"
 (nachzulesen in den Links zu den Verbraucherzentralen) bei denen damals ein fast identisches 
Spiel mit Ortsnetzstelefonnummern abgezogen wurde. Anrufer wurden zum Anrufen von *Ortsnetznummern*
 animiert und an Hand ihre Rufnummern identifiziert,danach das exakt gleiche Spiel. Darauf bezieht
 sich m.E die Aussage von Heise, daß in den damaligen Fällen keine einzige Klage oder Urteil bei Weigerung der Zahlung ergangen ist. 
Fazit "altes Geschäftsmodell  in neuem Outfit" 
tf


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

*IBC*

Um noch einmal alle eventuellen Missverständnisse abzuklären:

IBC betrieb damals in Deutschland und anscheinend auch in Österreich - wie von mir auf Threadseite 3 - festgestellt, ein "Geschäftsmodell" in welchem Ortstarifnummern in der Form ...keine 0190 Kosten... beworben wurden, und nach Rufidentifizierung oder Rückruf Rechnungen versandt wurden.

Dem Heiseverlag waren hierzu keine gerichtlichen Klagen bekannt, was für Deutschland durchaus stimmen mag, mein entsprechendes E-Mail war auch keinesfalls als Kritik oder Vorwurf gedacht oder formuliert sondern nur als Ergänzung, da die im Artikel offensichtlich gemeinte Firma anscheinend in beiden Ländern aktiv war.

Wie man aus dem verlinkten Urteil auf Urteilsseite 3 sieht, betrieb die österreichische IBC aber genau diese "Methode". Sie verwendete normale geographische Vorwahlen mit der Vorwahl 01 für Wien. Es steht ausdrücklich im Urteil, dass IBC nicht über Mehrwertnummern abrechnete. IBC rief die beklagte Partei zurück und erhob so die Adresse.

Übrigens verweist das östereichische Landesgericht Leoben in diesem Urteil reichlich auf die deutsche Rechtsprechung.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

*Kostenlose Schmalband-Flatrate*

Also im Heise-Forum freut man sich schon über die kostenlose Schmalband-Flatrate. 0 
Wer nicht im Telefonbuch/in Telefonbuch-CDs steht oder ISDN hat und MSNs die nicht mit der Hauptrufnummer in Verbindung gebracht werden können, sollte beim Surfen über diese 0800-Nummer doch wohl auf der sicheren Seite sein. Vorausgesetzt, er gibt nicht bei Rückrufen von STT seine eigene Adresse raus.
Optional kann man (sofern vorhanden) als ausgehende Rufnummer auch eine MSN verwenden, bei der kein Telefon reagiert. Also entweder gibt's beim Rückruf gar kein Freizeichen oder es freut sich das Faxgerät / die Fax-Software :lol: 
So wenig ich auch von der Telekom halte, glaube ich doch, daß diese den Inhaber der Anschlüsse auf Nachfrage nicht rausgeben wird.

Liggy


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

*Noch ein Nachtrag*

Noch ein Nachtrag zur IBC:
Was aus der deutschen IBC wurde, steht ja bei der Verbraucherzentrale.

Bezüglich der österreichischen IBC habe ich folgenden Link auf die Insolvenzdatei der Republik Österreich gefunden.

Handelsgericht Wien (007), Aktenzeichen 2 S 489/02b

www.edikte.justiz.gv.at


Bitte bei www.edikte.justiz.gv.at selber in der Suchmaske IBC eingeben und dann den Fall mit dem oben genannten Aktenzeichen auswählen, den direkten Link darf ich aufgrund der hiesigen NUBs möglicherweise nicht posten.

Zumindest stimmen Firmenname sowie Anschrift aus dem Urteil und dem Edikt zusammen.

Falls dem so wäre, so war das Geschäftsmodell wohl doch nicht so ertragreich.

Zitat: Konkursmasse: Der Masseverwalter hat angezeigt, dass die Konkursmasse nicht aus- 
reicht, um die Masseforderungen zu erfüllen (Masseunzulänglichkeit).


----------



## DiT (18 Oktober 2003)

Irgendeiner meinte doch mal, dass STT in Dänemark auch "bekannt" ist. Hat jemand da etwas in Erfahrung bringen können / vielleicht sogar ein Urteil ?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2003)

War mal einige Tage offline und sehe hier nur was von STT - ist damit die Secure Tele Transfer gemeint? Da gibt es ja schon einen ausgiebigen Thread: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/view...postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=0190092102.
Das mit der 0800 ist jedenfalls recht prickelnd - wie das nur immer funktioniert?


----------



## Heiko (19 Oktober 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der 0800 ist jedenfalls recht prickelnd - wie das nur immer funktioniert?


Da gibts verschiedene Möglichkeiten...


----------



## No Dialing (19 Oktober 2003)

die firma mowap hat aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach mit der dänischen firma zu tun: ich habe die agb des callcenters von mowap gelesen  und da steht, dass m. die adressen einkauft und mittels dieser im auftrag anderer (sog. vertragspartner) personen kontaktiert. natürlich nur in beiderseitigem einverständnis( wenn es denn wahr ist).
entsprechend deutscher gesetze müsste m. den vertrag mit stt sofort kündigen, wenn m.von den machenschaften der stt. in kenntnis gesetzt wird.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Würde gerne mal wissen wo ich den Dialer "LivePlayer" mit 0800 Nummer bekomme? 
Hätte ihn nämlich gerne mal zum Testen.

Bitte nicht per Mail. Evtl über eine Homepage.

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Copykill


----------



## RiGGs (19 Oktober 2003)

Copykill schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Würde gerne mal wissen wo ich den Dialer "LivePlayer" mit 0800 Nummer bekomme?



Guck' im Thread "STT". da hat noch einer den Link (auf der 6. oder 7. Seite findest Du näheres). Mach' das aber bitter per PN aus.


----------



## technofreak (19 Oktober 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> Guck' im Thread "STT". da hat noch einer den Link (auf der 6. oder 7. Seite findest Du näheres



Glaube ich kaum, der einzige, den es gab ist unkenntlich gemacht worden. 
Infos dieser Art können auf einfache und sichere Art, ohne Unerfahrene zu gefährden per PN 
ausgetauscht werden. Dazu bedarf es nur der Anmeldung im Forum, die aber sehr einfach und auch anonym ist.

tf


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Oktober 2003)

@ Copykill

Es hilft nichts, Du musst Dich hier anmelden. Übrigens ist viel billiger als ein Dialer, kostet nämlich nichts. Im Gegenteil es bringt Vorteile, etwa PN (Persönliche Nachrichten) mit gewünschten Links.  


Ps: Was bei Dialerschutz geht, geht auch bei Dialerhilfe.  :lol:


----------



## virenscanner (19 Oktober 2003)

> RiGGs schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der User "Amun" ist wohl gemeint gewesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=28362#28362


----------



## RiGGs (19 Oktober 2003)

Ja - den hab' ich gemeint.
Aber ich hab' oben ja auch ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass die das unter sich mittels PN ausmachen sollen. Würde hier ein Link gepostet, würde mindestens jeder Zweite einfach mal draufklicken. Das wäre weniger sinnvoll.......  

tf schreibt, der einzige Link, den es gab, wäre unkenntlich gemacht worden. Heisst das, die Spuren wurden absichtlich verwischt? Ist der Dialer noch aktiv?
Nach dem letzten Windows-update sollte die Sicherheitslücke im IE doch geschlosen sein (siehe Heisse in den Links oben)? Kann das jemand bestätigen? Ich mach' die Updates regelmäßig - hat mich deshalb auch sehr verwundert, dass es mich überhaupt erwischt hat.


----------



## virenscanner (19 Oktober 2003)

> Würde hier ein Link gepostet, würde mindestens jeder Zweite einfach mal draufklicken. Das wäre weniger sinnvoll.......
> 
> tf schreibt, der einzige Link, den es gab, wäre unkenntlich gemacht worden. Heisst das, die Spuren wurden absichtlich verwischt?


Nein, tf meinte damit, dass ein hier im Forum geposteter Link "wegeditiert" wurde, damit nicht irgendjemand versehentlich mit dem Dialer "beglückt" wird...


----------



## Gutachter (19 Oktober 2003)

*ApS in Dänemark beliebt*

Was mag wohl ApS bedeuten.

In Dänemark jedenfall sehe beliebt als Abkürzung.


----------



## AmiRage (19 Oktober 2003)

*Re: ApS in Dänemark beliebt*



			
				Gutachter schrieb:
			
		

> Was mag wohl ApS bedeuten.





> Die weitaus häufigste Gesellschaftsform ist die ApS (anpartsselskabet), die der GmbH entspricht und mit 200.000,00 DKK (1,00 Euro = 7,43 DKK) ein vergleichbares Mindeststammkapital hat ...



Quelle: http://www.tyskret.com/deutsch/danemark/wissenswertes.html


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2003)

*Versteh ich alles nicht*

Also, mir scheint das doch alles nicht so schlimm zu sein und meilenweit von Dialern entfernt, wo man mal eben 100000 Euro für 1 Sekunde bezahlt. 

Man lädt den Dialer runter (jetzt mal egal, ob absichtlich oder nicht) und surft auf einer Erotikseite. Dafür zahlt man rd. 80 Euro für einen Monat, laut so einer Rechnung auch nur 1x. Nun, das ist zwar nicht geschenkt, aber auch keine verbrecherische Summe UND man hat ja den Erotikservice. 

Wo genau setzt die Kritik dann an?

Danke!

Carthoris


----------



## AmiRage (22 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Versteh ich alles nicht*



			
				Carthoris schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau setzt die Kritik dann an?


Aber gelesen hast Du schon, worum es geht, oder? ... Aber dann sollte sich eigentlich eine solche Frage erübrigen!?  :roll:


----------



## technofreak (22 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Versteh ich alles nicht*



			
				AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Carthoris schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, genau das gleiche wollte ich auch fragen...
Motto, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil  

Außerdem woher weiß er eigentlich , daß es um Erotikdienste geht. Bisher hat das noch keiner rausgekriegt, was
das für eine Dienstleistung sein soll. Vielleicht denkt er nur in solchen Kategorien oder ist mit dem
 Unternehmen verwandt oder verschwägert :bandit 

tf


----------



## AmiRage (22 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Versteh ich alles nicht*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem woher weiß er eigentlich , daß es um Erotikdienste geht. Bisher hat das noch keiner rausgekriegt, was
> das für eine Dienstleistung sein soll.


Vielleicht eine Form von SM-Rechnungsfetischismus?!   

Je unberechtigter eine Rechnung und je höher die Summe, um so größer der Lustgewinn?  :bigcry: 

Aber zurück zum Thema ...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Versteh ich alles nicht*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, genau das gleiche wollte ich auch fragen...
> Motto, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil
> 
> Außerdem woher weiß er eigentlich , daß es um Erotikdienste geht. Bisher hat das noch keiner rausgekriegt, was
> ...



Nun, das geht über 7 Seiten, ich habe viel gelesen, doch die Meinungen gehen auseinander...

Woher ich weiß, daß es um Erotikdienste geht? Das weiß ich nicht - nahm es aber bei einem Dialer an...ich wußte nicht, daß es in diesem Forum verboten ist, etwas anzunehmen.

Wenn der Gedanke, daß etwas uU. anders ist als angenommen, hier auch nicht erlaubt ist, bitte ich um Verzeihung!

Carthoris


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Oktober 2003)

Lieber Carthoris,

andere Meinungen sind natürlich zugelassen, kein Thema. Deine kam nur im ersten Posting etwas abrupt und inhaltlich nicht recht begründet rüber.

Also die Rückfrage:
Findest du's ok, wenn sich ohne meinen Willen ein Programm auf meinem PC breit macht und mir über eine 0800-Verbindung irgendsoein Zugangstool ohne meinen Wunsch herunterlädt und installiert? Wenn ich alleine dadurch, dass ich mich über den neuen Button unten wundere und darauf klicke ("Was'n das'n??") angeblich ein Monatsabo für (vielleicht hilft das 160 DM abschließe? Ohne vorher überhaupt gewusst zu haben,
- dass da ein Abo besteht?
- welchen Inhalt das abonnierte Material haben mag?
- was das Ganze mich kosten wird?

Sag jetzt "Ja" und du wirst hier überrollt. Aber dann akzeptiere ich das wenigstens als Meinung.
Sag jetzt "Nein" und so ist's dann.
Sag jetzt nix - und ich glaube, du hast keine Meinung.

Nun?


----------



## technofreak (22 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, das geht über 7 Seiten, ich habe viel gelesen, doch die Meinungen gehen auseinander...
> 
> Woher ich weiß, daß es um Erotikdienste geht? Das weiß ich nicht - nahm es aber bei einem Dialer an...ich wußte nicht, daß es in diesem Forum verboten ist, etwas anzunehmen.
> 
> ...



Aus mehreren Gründen glaube ich erstens nicht, daß du wirklich alles gelesen hast, da es zwei Threads zu dem Thema gibt
 und eine Newsveröffentlichung auf der Hauptseite. 
Darüberhinaus sehe ich nirgendwo verschiedene Meinungen, höchstens darüber , wie man am besten auf diese Art der Abzocke reagieren soll.

Natürlich darf du denken was du willst, von mir aus daß der Mond aus grünem Käse ist, ist voll erlaubt , aber die
*Behauptung nicht!!  Vermutung *, daß es um Erotikdienste geht, hast du ins Spiel gebracht. Daher mußt du dich auch an solchen 
*Behauptungen* messen lassen. Und damit du dich noch besser informieren kannst, hier die Links zu den beiden Threads und der Newsseite 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2989
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2986
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/031017_01.php
tf


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Oktober 2003)

@tf:  :tröst: er hat doch noch gar nicht "ja" gesagt ...
 :keks:


----------



## virenscanner (22 Oktober 2003)

> @tf:  er hat doch noch gar nicht "ja" gesagt ...




@Carthoris
*SCNR*


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2003)

Also die Rückfrage: 
Findest du's ok, wenn sich ohne meinen Willen ein Programm auf meinem PC breit macht und mir über eine 0800-Verbindung irgendsoein Zugangstool ohne meinen Wunsch herunterlädt und installiert? 

Äh, nein! Wobei sicher zusätzlich zu beachten ist, ob es gleich was Schlimmes anrichtet... Aber grundsätzlich: Nein. 

Wenn ich alleine dadurch, dass ich mich über den neuen Button unten wundere und darauf klicke ("Was'n das'n??") angeblich ein Monatsabo für (vielleicht hilft das 160 DM abschließe? 

Nein! 

Ohne vorher überhaupt gewusst zu haben, 
- dass da ein Abo besteht? 
- welchen Inhalt das abonnierte Material haben mag? 
- was das Ganze mich kosten wird? 

Nein, nein, nein! Ganz klar! Na, wenn ich 'mal auf so eine Seite stoße, werde ich's ja sehen... 

Grüße,

Carthoris


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2003)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit wird ein neuartiger Dialer per Spam[1] beworben, der sich offenbar über eine 0800-Nummer einwählen will; die Einwahl wurde von dialerschutz.de[2] bestätigt. Das Entgeld pro Einwahl, angebliche Monatsgebühr, beträgt schlappe 83,70 EURO, der Hersteller ist:
> [1] http://210112.antispam.de/topic.php?&board=210112&id=359259&forum=11719959
> [2] http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=847952&d=90&a=1&t=1655413
> 
> ...



Da stimmt wirklich gar nichts. Der Dialer ist kein Dialer, weil er eine kostenlose 0800-Nr. wählt. Wenn man "Weiter" klickt wird man darauf hingewiesen, daß die MONATLICHEN Kosten rd. 85 Euro betragen. Pro Einwahl ist kompletter Unfug. Wenn wir uns hier über das Dialer-Unwesen unterhalten, dürfen wir nicht so sehr übers Ziel hinausschießen! Denn sonst nimmt das niemand mehr ernst. 

Carthoris.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2003)

*Wieso soll der Dialer kein Dialer sein?*

@carthoris


1.) Warum soll der Dialer kein Dialer sein, bloss weil er eine 0800er wählt?

2.) Bewerbung per Spam ist meiner Meinung nach äußerst unseriös?

3.) Welcher "Content" soll denn so viel wert sein?

4.) Wenn Sie glauben, dass in diesem Forum über das Ziel hinaus geschossen wird, so sind Sie wohl
hier am falschen Platz und eher
dort hxxp:/yyy.jaginforum.de

willkommen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Oktober 2003)

Carthoris schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimmt wirklich gar nichts. *Der Dialer ist kein Dialer, weil er eine kostenlose 0800-Nr. wählt.* Wenn man "Weiter" klickt wird man darauf hingewiesen, daß die MONATLICHEN Kosten rd. 85 Euro betragen. Pro Einwahl ist kompletter Unfug. Wenn wir uns hier über das Dialer-Unwesen unterhalten, dürfen wir nicht so sehr übers Ziel hinausschießen! Denn sonst nimmt das niemand mehr ernst.
> 
> Carthoris.



Du solltest tunlichst vermeiden, einzelne Beiträge zu sezieren. Dann verliert sich der Thread ganz schnell in Belanglosigkeiten und Begriffsklärungen.

Wider besseres Wissen: Der fett markierte Satz von Dir ist bereits ein Widerspruch in sich, weil:

Dialer kommt von to dial, was nicht mehr und nicht weniger als wählen bedeutet und genau das hat auch der Dialer getan, der die fragliche 0800-Nummer angewählt hat.

Ob und wie sich über einen Dialer, der sich bezeichnenderweise über eine erst kürzlich geschlossene Sicherheitslücke im RPC-Dienst auf dem PC installiert, ein Vertrag schließen lässt ist da wohl schnuppe...

Andere Meinungen? Wir sind hier nicht bei "Zwei Stühle, eine Meinung", sondern in einem Diskussionsforum. Andere Meinungen sind ausdrücklich erwünscht, aber man muss auch damit leben können, wenn einem der Wind aus mehr als einer Richtung in den Wind bläst.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimmt wirklich gar nichts. Der Dialer ist kein Dialer, weil er eine kostenlose 0800-Nr. wählt. Wenn man "Weiter" klickt wird man darauf hingewiesen, daß die MONATLICHEN Kosten rd. 85 Euro betragen. Pro Einwahl ist kompletter Unfug. Wenn wir uns hier über das Dialer-Unwesen unterhalten, dürfen wir nicht so sehr übers Ziel hinausschießen! Denn sonst nimmt das niemand mehr ernst.
> 
> Carthoris.



Lieber Gast mit dem hübschen Namen (Edgar Rice Burroughs, "Maid Of Mars", nicht?),

bitte melde dich hier an, sende mir eine PN und teile mir dort (nicht hier öffentlich) mit, woher du dies weißt. Hast du eine Möglichkeit, mich mit dem 0800-Wähldingens persönlich bekannt zu machen? Ich würde mir das gerne anschauen ...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Wieso soll der Dialer kein Dialer sein?*

1.) Warum soll der Dialer kein Dialer sein, bloss weil er eine 0800er wählt?

Gut, dann ist es einer. Allerdings habe ich dann mehrere durchaus erwünschte Dialer auf meinem Rechner - die, mit denen ich mich bei meinen ISPs einwähle. Alles Dialer. Können nämlich dialen...

2.) Bewerbung per Spam ist meiner Meinung nach äußerst unseriös?

Jepp, meiner Meinung nach auch.

3.) Welcher "Content" soll denn so viel wert sein?

Das hat niemanden zu interessieren! Bleiben wir doch bei der Sache! Es gibt sicher kein Auto, daß 1 Million Euro wert ist, für den einen oder anderen Sammler ist der ein oder andere Ferrari aber noch mehr wert. 

4.) Wenn Sie glauben, dass in diesem Forum über das Ziel hinaus geschossen wird, so sind Sie wohl
hier am falschen Platz und eher
dort hxxp:/yyy.jaginforum.de

Nun, Du bist hier Gast wie ich auch. Mich aber des Platzes zu verweisen halte ich für nicht angemessen. Ich kann mit anderen Meinungen durchaus leben, deswegen habe ich hier ja auch vorbeigeschaut. Ich bleibe aber dabei, daß man über's Ziel hinausschießt, wenn man - zum Beispiel - alle Abrechnungmethoden im Internet für Teufelszeug hält. Denn wer im Internet surft, kann jedenfalls im Jahr 2003 nicht mehr davon ausgehen, alles für lau zu kriegen.

Nundenn.

Carthoris.


----------



## AmiRage (23 Oktober 2003)

> Ich kann mit anderen Meinungen durchaus leben, deswegen habe ich hier ja auch vorbeigeschaut.


Also scheint der "Verweis" ja doch nicht so falsch zu sein. Ansonsten macht dieser Satz - zumindest für mich - keinen Sinn.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Oktober 2003)

Carthoris schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Warum soll der Dialer kein Dialer sein, bloss weil er eine 0800er wählt?
> 
> Gut, dann ist es einer. Allerdings habe ich dann mehrere durchaus erwünschte Dialer auf meinem Rechner - die, mit denen ich mich bei meinen ISPs einwähle. Alles Dialer. Können nämlich dialen...


Du darfst in Deinem Windows ruhig mal nach dialer.exe suchen...



			
				Carthoris schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, Du bist hier Gast wie ich auch. Mich aber des Platzes zu verweisen halte ich für nicht angemessen. Ich kann mit anderen Meinungen durchaus leben, deswegen habe ich hier ja auch vorbeigeschaut. Ich bleibe aber dabei, daß man über's Ziel hinausschießt, wenn man - zum Beispiel - alle Abrechnungmethoden im Internet für Teufelszeug hält. Denn wer im Internet surft, kann jedenfalls im Jahr 2003 nicht mehr davon ausgehen, alles für lau zu kriegen.


Stimme ich Dir beide Male zu. Es geht hier auch nicht generell um Abrechnungsmethoden, sondern um das Betrugspotential, das hinter einer ganz bestimmten steckt und weitestgehend ausgeschöpft wird. Um es in Deine Worte zu packen: Denn wer im Internet surft, sollte sich jedenfalls im Jahr 2003 nicht gefallen lassen, für teuer Geld ohne Gegenleistung über den Tisch gezogen zu werden. Du bist herzlich eingeladen, Dich hier zu belesen...


----------



## technofreak (23 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Wieso soll der Dialer kein Dialer sein?*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 3.) Welcher "Content" soll denn so viel wert sein?
> 
> Das hat niemanden zu interessieren! Bleiben wir doch bei der Sache! Es gibt sicher kein Auto, daß 1 Million Euro wert ist, für den einen oder anderen Sammler ist der ein oder andere Ferrari aber noch mehr wert.
> Carthoris.


Mit diesem Satz hat sich der anonymous endgültig disqualifiziert: Einen Content unterzujubeln,  der 
an keiner  einzigen Stelle in seinem Leistungsumfang definiert wird und obendrein "hinterrücks"
 über Reverserufnummernidentifikation in Rechnung gestellt wird, definiert wird, für korrekt oder akzeptabel zu 
halten ist schlicht naiv  oder perfide. Weitere Kommentare erübrigen sich. Hier postet jemand,
 dem  entweder das letzte bißchen gesunder Menschenverstand  abhanden gekommen ist  oder der mal hier ausprobieren will 
(aus dem "anderen" Lager) wie weit man die Provokation treiben kann.
 Den Mut oder Ehrlichkeit sich anzumelden hat er sowieso nicht.


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Oktober 2003)

@ TF


Sei bitte nicht ganz streng. Wenn er bleibt haben wir, bald Spass wie einst mit Tönnchen aus Berlin, das auch was mit einer Würgeschlange zu tun hat.


----------



## technofreak (23 Oktober 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ TF
> Sei bitte nicht ganz streng. Wenn er bleibt haben wir, bald Spass wie einst mit Tönnchen aus Berlin, das auch was mit einer Würgeschlange zu tun hat.



Tönnchen war dagegen aber  schon seriös, der hat sich wenigstens angemeldet und 
sich zu seiner Position offen bekannt   

tf


----------



## sascha (23 Oktober 2003)

> Sei bitte nicht ganz streng. Wenn er bleibt haben wir, bald Spass wie einst mit Tönnchen aus Berlin, das auch was mit einer Würgeschlange zu tun hat.



Jaja, der Jurist ist bloß froh, dass er wieder was zum spielen hat  8) 

@Carthoris

Versuch ja nicht, Deine merkwürdigen Ansichten auch noch juristisch belegen zu wollen. Dann kriegen Jurist und alle anderen juristisch gebildeten Mitposter hier wieder Oberwasser.


----------



## RiGGs (23 Oktober 2003)

(@tf: ich beginne zu verstehen  )

Aber jetzt eine bescheidene Frage:
Warum nutzt Ihr nicht die Option, dass sich ein User anmelden muss, um posten zu können?


----------



## technofreak (23 Oktober 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt eine bescheidene Frage:
> Warum nutzt Ihr nicht die Option, dass sich ein User anmelden muss, um posten zu können?



Da mußt du Heiko fragen, aber vorweg, das ist eine Abwägung zwischen Freizügigkeit und Kontrolle 
Anmeldungszwang ermöglicht eine  etwas bessere Kontrolle , erzeugt aber eine  große Zahl von Karteileichen:
Leute die sich anmelden, aber nie posten, Gäste sind willkommen , aber wenn jemand mehrfach 
postet , sollte er aus Fairness heraus sich anmelden, er bleibt genau so anonym wie ein Gast,
aber für die anderen  Mitposter ist es überschaubarer und einfacher längere Dialoge zu führen.
tf


----------



## RiGGs (23 Oktober 2003)

Ein Forum zu lesen ist eine Sache. Zu antworten eine andere.
Anonym zu antworten ermöglicht irreführende Angaben. Der bittere Beigeschmack, dass diese absichtlich eingebunden werden, bleibt. Gerade wenn wie oben jemand sich nicht anmeldet aber um den Schein zu wahren seine Beiträge mit einem Nick unterzeichnet.
Aber gut - ich akzeptiere Eure Einstellung.


----------



## Heiko (24 Oktober 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt eine bescheidene Frage:
> Warum nutzt Ihr nicht die Option, dass sich ein User anmelden muss, um posten zu können?


Der Grund: Freedom.
Ich mag niemanden zu einer Anmeldung zwingen, so lange es auch ohne geht.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> RiGGs schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das ist auch gut so.
Auf diese Weise kommen wir Gäste schließlich auch mal dazu, unseren Beitrag zu leisten ohne gleich die Registrierungsprozedur durchlaufen zu müssen.
Die Fließrichtung eines Forums ist schon auch wenigen Beiträgen zu erkennen. Wer dann trotzdem gegen den Strom schwimmt, will die Diskussion anheizen. 
Aber Vorsicht mit persönlichen angriffen: das vergrätzt auch die angemeldeten Nutzer.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber Vorsicht mit persönlichen Angriffen: das vergrätzt auch die angemeldeten Nutzer.




Einverstanden. Allerdings habe ich während meiner Mitarbeit auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ab und an der eine oder andere Gast seine Rolle missverstanden hat und glaubte, für Dialer-Anbieter ein "gutes" Wort einlegen zu müssen.

Das vergrätzt auch und verlangt dann auch eine deutliche Sprache, allerdings nur in der Sache.


----------



## Wagi (24 Oktober 2003)

Es gab auch schon Gäste, welche anonym über die Abeitsweise und das Vorgehen einschlägig bekannter Verbindungsdienstleister berichtet haben (fragt mich nicht in welchem Threat das war...). Ich glaube es ging um Talkline.
Natürlich muß hier abgewogen werden, ob die gegebenen Infos auch authentisch sind oder ob es sich um (bewusste) Irreführung handelt.

Ich will an dieser Stelle meine Zustimmung für die Forumsgestaltung darlegen. Vielleicht wäre ein geschlossener Bereich nur für Mitglieder nicht schlecht. Aber das geht ja auch per PN.


----------



## Wagi (24 Oktober 2003)

Habe gerade erstmalig Post von STT Telecom erhalten.
 Da mein Telefonanschluß sich aber nicht bei meinem Wohnsitz befindet und dort auch nicht angemeldet ist, wurde der Brief an einen Adresse geschickt, wo kein Briefkasten ist und auch niemand gemeldet ist. 
Folglich bringe ich den Brief gleich mal zur Post und weise darauf hin, dass ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, wohin der Brief zugestellt werden soll.

Mal sehen was die sagen...

(Doppelposting da zwei Threats zu einem Thema)


----------



## Heiko (24 Oktober 2003)

Wenn ein "anonymer" Gast meint, rumspinnen zu müssen, dann hoffe ich erst mal auf Selbstregulierung des Forums.
Bei Infos muß grundsätzlich abgewogen werden ob sie seriös sind. Das gilt für angemeldete und andere User gleichermaßen. Das Erzählen von Blödsinn ist von keinem Anmeldestatus abhängig.
Geschlossene Bereiche gibts zuhauf, nur sind die jeweils nur für die Berechtigten sichtbar.


----------



## Wagi (25 Oktober 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## technofreak (25 Oktober 2003)

Das Posting eines Gastes wurde gelöscht , siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen:



			
				Nutzungsbestimmungen schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte der Inhalt des Artikels gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen (z.B. *Beleidigungen,*
> Aufforderung zu Straftaten, Datenschutzverstöße,...), so wird dieser* ohne Vorwarnung sofort editiert, gelöscht oder verschoben.*


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2003)

*was nun?*

:bigcry: 
hi, habe letzte Woche die Rechnung aus Dänemark gekriegt und mich seitdem durch die verschiedensten Foren gelesen (Danke an alle tipps und links etc !). bin aber jetzt immer noch nicht weiter, ob ich einfach abwarte oder Einspruch einlege. Wollte nicht jemand vom Verbraucherschutz einen Antwort bekommen ? Weiß man da schon was neues? Bzw. hat jemand schon eine Reaktion auf den Einspruch?
Stimmt es, dass ich innerhalb vin 14 Tagen einspruch einlegen muss?
Ich weiß es ist schon viel dazu geschrieben worden. Aber ich bin wie gesagt inzwischén nur noch Verwirrt und wollt einfach wisse, ob jemand schon Neuigkeiten hat?
Danke !!!!


----------



## Wagi (26 Oktober 2003)

Ich für meinen Teil, habe die Rechnung (ungeöffnet) mit der Begründung "Unzustellbar" zurück schicken lassen (Adresse stimmte nicht mit meinem Wohnsitz überein). Mal sehen, wie dieser Verein darauf reagiert.

@ Socke

Das Briefe bei der Post abhanden kommen, ist nichts neues. Im Falle einer Gerichtsverhandlung eben diesen Sachverhalt glaubhaft zu schildern, ist eine andere Geschichte. 
Wir haben bald wieder Vorweihnachtszeit. Da stellt die Post, aufgrund des erhöhten Postaufkommens, viele Aushilfen ein. Das da eher etwas falsch läuft, ist nachvollziehbar. 

Ich für meinen Teil, würde auf die Rechnung nicht reagieren. Wir wissen noch nicht einmal, ob der Verein Mahnungen überhaupt verschickt.


----------



## RiGGs (26 Oktober 2003)

*Re: was nun?*



			
				socke3 schrieb:
			
		

> :bigcry:
> ...Wollte nicht jemand vom Verbraucherschutz einen Antwort bekommen ? Weiß man da schon was neues? Bzw. hat jemand schon eine Reaktion auf den Einspruch?...



Das mit dem Verbraucherschutz war ich. Leider haben die nur noch 0190er-Servicenummern, welche ich mir von der Telekom hab' sperren lassen. *HandvordieStirnklatscht*
Ich kann' die also nicht anrufen.
Die Rechnung hab' ich zurückgeschickt - näheres findest Du auch im STT-Thread. Und Reaktionen hat noch niemand erhalten. Derzeit herrscht Ruhe. Guck' einfach hier immer wieder vorbei.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2003)

*Nummern der Verbraucherzentrale*

Anbei ein Link zum Impressum der Verbraucherzentrale (www.verbraucherzentrale.de)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/UNIQ10655496391665015645/doc7B.html

Die dortigen Telefon- und Faxnummern sehen "normal" aus. Zur Not könnte man auch ein Mail schicken.


----------



## RiGGs (26 Oktober 2003)

Auf den Telefonnummern der Verbraucherzentrale werden - zumindest in BW - von einer Voicebox lediglich die 0190er angesagt.  :cry:


----------



## Wagi (27 Oktober 2003)

Nur zur Info:
Ich habe gerade telefonisch versucht, den Anschluß zur Nummer 0800- 1011789 zu erreichen.
Es kam die Ansage:" Dieser Anschluß ist vorübergehend nicht zu erreichen."
Ob das was zu bedeuten hat, ist fraglich, da die Rufnummerübermittlung nicht vom zustande kommen einer Verbindung (eines Gesprächs) abhängig ist. Auch geschellt hat es nicht. (Was weiß ich wie dieser Ton heißt... )

Anm.: Doppelposting


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

hi, war länger nicht im Netz. Wollte nur Bescheid geben, was ich jetzt unternommen habe. Hab mich bei der Verbraucherzentrale erkundigt. Meinte, dass das der gleiche Fall wie in Hamburg vor 2 Jahren sei. Damals sind nur Mahnungen gekommen, aber kein Gericht !
Sie hat geraten widerspruch einzulegen, mit folgendem Inhalt:
1. kein Vertrag zustande gekommen
2. keine Leistung bekommen
ergo Widerspruch der Rechnung
sofortiger Widerspruch gegen weitere Mahnungen
vorbehalt von Strafanzeige
(weiter meinte sie, falls doch auf Vertragsschluß beharrt würde, müssten Leistungen aufgestellt werden, so taugt die Rechnung nix, nur so am Rande...)

Hab ich gemacht, und per Einschreiben nach Dänemark und Warthausen geschickt. (war Montag)

Habe über informellen Weg (Bekannter) Kontakt mit der Polizei aufgenommen, er wollte sich mal umhören.

Mal schaun, denke aber langsam wie Wagi, dass nix mehr kommt.
Aber wer weiß...
meld mich, wenn ich was neues weiß


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

*ahmm*

alos ich blicks mit dem anmelden, oder zumindest namen angeben ja auch  nicht, voriger Beitrag war von mir


----------



## technofreak (30 Oktober 2003)

*Re: ahmm*



			
				socke3 schrieb:
			
		

> alos ich blicks mit dem anmelden, oder zumindest namen angeben ja auch  nicht, voriger Beitrag war von mir



Wenn das dein Nick ist , hast du dich noch nicht mit dem Freischaltcode den du per E-Mail erhalten 
haben solltest , freigeschaltet:

Jedenfalls bist du nicht in der Liste der angemeldeten User 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/memberlist.php?mode=username&order=DESC&start=180

tf


----------



## RiGGs (30 Oktober 2003)

Hm. Bei mir ist das Zahlungsziel (21.10.) nun überschritten.
Die "Faktura" hab' ich vor knapp zwei Wochen zurückgeschickt.
Bin mal echt gespannt, ob die jetzt Geld für Mahnungen haben - das dürfte ja auch nicht ganz billig sein.....


----------



## RiGGs (31 Oktober 2003)

Guckt mal Eure PMs und den STT-Thread an.


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2003)

Wenn das dein Nick ist , hast du dich noch nicht mit dem Freischaltcode den du per E-Mail erhalten 
haben solltest , freigeschaltet: 

@technofreak,

so jetzt ist aber alles klar, müsste jetzt ganz korrekt angemeldet sein! :roll:


----------



## sock3 (1 November 2003)

naja fast, vorher anmelden ist vielleicht beser :-? 
..ok, dann vielleicht noch mit richtigem Namen anmelden, naja sock ist ja auch ganz schön, brauch glaub doch erst mal nen Kaffee, probiers dann später vielleicht wieder. Ich schaff das...!


----------



## technofreak (1 November 2003)

sock3 schrieb:
			
		

> naja fast, vorher anmelden ist vielleicht beser :-?
> !



Wenn du dann noch den Haken bei:
*Bei jedem Besuch automatisch anmelden:  *
setzt , kann gar nichts mehr schiefgehen   

tf


----------

